# the way I see it...



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

our crazy Santa Barbara outing on Saturday =)








drunkkk


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I swear I have clothes on...
cancer!!!


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I can see your underwear. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

Lanc3r said:


> I can see your underwear. Not sure how I feel about that.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbup:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

haha they are totally tighty ******'s too!!!
hahaha!!!
ded sexay...not


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

:kiss:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

St Patricks Day
...I have such a crush on my man teeeee heeee










shepherds pie...mmmmmmreally close and blurry cuz I was kinda drunk..









aaaaand my beautiful family (some of them anyway)
from left to right...my sister Austin, My moms, her mom (my grandmother), my stepdads mom, stepdad/boss, little brother Brennan, and meeeeee









I am the only one faded as hell in that picture yet remain the only one looking sober...


----------



## BMWV (Mar 8, 2009)

Quite a collection of pics awesome job !


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

brit you always have the best pix ! haah the one with your mini is great it looks like your jumping for joy!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Never saw this till now. Sweet collection of pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Missmodena310 said:


> brit you always have the best pix ! haah the one with your mini is great it looks like your jumping for joy!


I was drinking a red bull...it gives you wings you know...:thumbup:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

My car in the morning at work =)








My little brother and I at Long Beach for ALMS this weekend!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

New pics from our awesome goddess party last weekend =)
I didnt take them I have no skill with a camera
http://www.sundayfunday.us/


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice pictures Brit


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

more


----------

